# Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2019)

May your ice cream be chocolate, your coffee be smooth.
May your joints never creak whenever you move.
May the Bourbon be just right, your toes it not curl.
And you share sweet moments with your little brown-eyed girl.

Wishing you a very happy birthday, *Uncle Bob*! Best to you in the coming year.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2019)

Have a wonderful birthday, Uncle Bob! [emoji512] [emoji322]


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob 

Josie


----------



## taxlady (Jun 14, 2019)

I hope you are having a fabulous and very Happy Birthday Uncle Bob.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday UB!!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2019)

(Belated) Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!!


----------

